
Show HN: Sursis, a Personal Notebook Network - thanatropism
https://github.com/asemic-horizon/sursis
======
thanatropism
I'm not posting my own running notebook because it's personal. I'm using it as
a journal -- except not time-oriented.

Here is the demo GIF that should show in the github readme but sometimes
doesn't:

[https://imgur.com/a/dB9Xb5l](https://imgur.com/a/dB9Xb5l)

------
nobodywillobsrv
Had a look but still don't get it. Is this a global scale manual notebook
crawling recommender?

